# What are the chances that these 3 Clownfish will get along?



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

a Clarkii, a False Percula, and a Black and White False Percula. I have heard that Clownfish don't typically get along unless they are introduced into the tank together. However I have heard stories of these fish being introduced at different times and at different ages and getting along. Would there be a chance of these 3 or at least two of these 3 getting along if I introduced them about the same time?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You may have a fair chance with the 2 species of percula provided they are similar in size, the tank is plenty big in case they need to get away from each other, and there is plenty of rock work for them to claim seperate territories from each other if they don't mesh. I would not mix the clarkii with the 2 percula's, the chances of this working are much much less.

How big of a tank would they be in? How much live rock? What other animals? 

The neat thing about clowns is that they are dimorphic, meaning they have the ability to change their sex. With 2 percula you will likely end up with a bonded pair, but this only works when they are the same species. Percual is typically still percula when it comes to this, so they'd stand a fair chance. A percula and clarkii would not mate, would not alter sex accordingly, etc. If you add all 3 you stand to have 1 outsider against a mated pair... which usually brings a lot of aggression in what is typically a pretty docile fish.


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a 46 gallon tank. I am aiming to have the typical 63 lbs of live rock but don't have anything set up yet. If a an orange clown mates with a black and white would their offspring be mixed in colors?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That's a question only mother nature can answer. Chances are you won't see any fry, as clowns are not so easy to breed in captivity, is why tank raised fish are more expensive. It's a very long process and hard to get the eggs to hatch... if they hatch, its very hard to feed the fry. To successfully spawn clownfish you would need multiple tanks, plenty of the smallest of live micro foods, lots of time and lots of money to invest, lol.


----------

